

Microsoft Announces Cortana for iOS and Android - dstaheli
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/26/8659523/microsoft-cortana-android-ios-apps

======
tegraizzebest
LOL
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt5iLwNChyo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt5iLwNChyo)
on the comments

